# Advice on buying a ring replica



## feanorfrogstar (Mar 6, 2017)

What ring to buy? I dont have a lot of money so i am thinking of buying a 10k gold ring.Does 10 k look ok?
I think i will buy with red runes but maybe gold
Which finger did the hobbits wear the ring?


----------



## Azrubêl (Mar 6, 2017)

I got a great looking custom sized replica for under $40 on ebay a while back


----------

